# Masculino Plural



## Lusitania

Olá a todos e a todas,

Gostaria de levantar uma questão.

Em Portugal no percurso da igualdade de oportunidade e à semelhança de muitos países europeus temos vindo a reestruturar a forma como falamos, evitando sexismos. Nesse sentido, tento expressar-me aqui e em toda a parte no masculino e no feminino: Olá a todos e a todas, um abraço a todos e a todas etc.
Esta prática, aliás está em franca expansão em Portugal e já mais que implantada na maior parte da Europa e tem que ver com abordagens integradas de Género, Gender Mainstreaming implantadas pelo Conselho da Europa, pela União Europeia, Nações Unidas, etc..

Ora, recentemente fui corrigida numa PM dizendo que o masculino plural sempre acolheu os dois Generos e que deveria continuar assim.

Na verdade, não me sinto incluída em "todos" nem "Caros Senhores" ou "Olá amigos". O meu interlocutor referiu que estou a demonstrar ser uma ignorante nos factos da língua.

Gostaria de colocar esta questão ao Fórum pois não entendo a razão pela qual ainda existe esta designação de masculino plural já que mais de metade da humanidade (Mankind e não Womankind) é constituída por mulheres e tem sido assim que a História (History e não Herstory) tem mantido as mulheres invisiveis.

Obrigada a todos e a todas


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Ora cá está uma boa questão. Estou curiosa pelas vossas opiniões.


----------



## Outsider

Sou avesso a esse tipo de mudanças. A nossa língua tem vestígios de patriarcalismo? Pois tem, como tantas outras.

Vale a pena investir tempo em tentar purgá-la desses "defeitos"? Em minha opinião, não, e francamente parece-me uma diversão das reais desigualdades entre os sexos contra as quais vale a pena lutar.

Dito isto, acho que cada um é livre de falar como entende. Se quiser promover essas inovações, a ver se pegam, não serei eu a incomodá-la por isso.

Nota pedante: a palavra _man_, em germânico antigo, tanto servia para homens como para mulheres. Queria originalmente dizer "pessoa", e não "homem"; aliás como _homo_ em latim.


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Sou avesso a esse tipo de movimentos. A nossa língua tem vestígios de patriarcalismo? Pois tem, como tantas outras.
> 
> Vale a pena investir tempo em tentar purgá-la desses "defeitos"? Em minha opinião, não, e francamente parece-me uma diversão das reais desigualdades entre os sexos contra as quais vale a pena lutar.
> 
> Dito isto, acho que cada um é livre de falar como entende. Se quiser promover essas inovações, a ver se pegam, não serei eu a incomodá-la por isso.
> 
> Nota pedante: a palavra _man_, em germânico antigo, tanto servia para homens como para mulheres. Queria originalmente dizer "pessoa", e não "homem"; aliás como _homo_ em latim.


 
Discordo completamente Outsider, na verdade é a partir das "pequenas coisas" do dia a dia que as coisas mudam, as verdadeiras desigualdades têm a sua génese nestas coisas. Não é muito dificil ora veja.

By the way, não são inovações e existem nos países nórdicos há muitos anos e por outro lado se man era para designar pessoa de onde veio woman? o man era mais pessoa?


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Discordo completamente Outsider, na verdade é a partir das pequenas coisas do dia a dia que as coisas mudam, as verdadeiras desigualdades têm a sua génese nestas coisas.


De facto discordamos mesmo. Eu não creio que as pequenas coisas de que fala sejam causa das desigualdades ainda bem grandes entre os sexos; acho que são apenas sintomas. Combater sintomas em vez das causas parece-me um desperdício de energia.



Lusitania said:


> By the way, não são inovações e existem nos países nórdicos há muitos anos e por outro lado se man era para designar pessoa de onde veio woman? o man era mais pessoa?


Eles tinham palavras para "pessoa", "homem" e "mulher", tal como nós. Só que a palavra para "pessoa" costumava ser _man_. 



> *woman*
> 
> late O.E. _wimman_ (pl. _wimmen_), lit. "woman-man," alteration of _wifman_ (pl. _wifmen_), a compound of _wif_ "woman" (see _wife_) + _man_ "human being" (in O.E. used in ref. to both sexes; see _man_).


(Em latim, era _homo_, e _vir_ é que significava "homem".)


----------



## Opera fan

Sempre se subentendeu que o plural masculino engloba homens e mulheres. No caso de Caros Senhores, foi tambem sempre comum acrescentar "e Sehoras" quando estas estao presentes.  Tentar-se ser tao politicamente correcto e usar a cada passo "todos e todas", "portugueses e portuguesas", "ceguinhos e ceguinhas", etc., etc. é um preciosismo que fere o ouvido e só serve para tornar as frases mais compridas inutilmente.
Sendo assim, usando o termo "Senhor" com referencia a Deus, nao seria tambem preferivel dizer-se "o Senhor ou a Senhora" nao vá Deus ser feminina?


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Eles tinham palavras para "pessoa", "homem" e "mulher", tal como nós. Só que a palavra para "pessoa" costumava ser _man_.


 

Então a predominância, algures passou a ser masculina.

Acho muito importante esta questão, discorde à vontade, vou aguardar mais opiniões. 
Também há outro thread sobre isto Genero y sexismo


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Então a predominância, algures passou a ser masculina.


Certo, mas repare como era nos tempos mais recuados -- presumivelmente mais bárbaros e patriarcais -- que não se fazia distinção, e foi em tempos mais modernos que o sentido de _man_ se focou no sexo masculino. Não acha curioso?


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Certo, mas repare como era nos tempos mais recuados -- presumivelmente mais bárbaros e patriarcais -- que não se fazia distinção, e foi em tempos mais modernos que o sentido de _man_ se focou no sexo masculino. Não acha curioso?


 

Possivelmente Outsider porque as mulheres não era considerados seres dignos de personalidade jurídica como os escravos e como os animais e as crianças. Não acho curioso, acho uma injustiça muito grande.

É importante corrigir e esta é uma das formar de intervir na mudança.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Possivelmente Outsider porque as mulheres não era considerados seres dignos de personalidade jurídica como os escravos e como os animais e as crianças.


Acho que não entendeu aonde eu queria chegar, mas (para ser de novo pedante) o que acabou de escrever não é de todo verdade. Na sociedade romana, por exemplo, ser uma mulher livre era bem diferente, juridicamente, de ser um escravo. Não que fosse igual a ser homem, mas também não devemos exagerar.


----------



## Lusitania

Opera fan said:


> Sempre se subentendeu que o plural masculino engloba homens e mulheres. No caso de Caros Senhores, foi tambem sempre comum acrescentar "e Sehoras" quando estas estao presentes. Tentar-se ser tao politicamente correcto e usar a cada passo "todos e todas", "portugueses e portuguesas", "ceguinhos e ceguinhas", etc., etc. é um preciosismo que fere o ouvido e só serve para tornar as frases mais compridas inutilmente.
> Sendo assim, usando o termo "Senhor" com referencia a Deus, nao seria tambem preferivel dizer-se "o Senhor ou a Senhora" nao vá Deus ser feminina?


 

Fico sempre surpreendida com as coisas que as pessoas vão buscar na sua resistência à mudança. Foi sempre assim, mas há muito tempo que se pugna para que não seja assim.
Gostaria de receber uma carta "Exma Senhora"? Eu não me sinto incluída no Exmo Senhor. 
Gostaria que a questão fosse abordade de uma forma respeitosa e sem recurso à ironia. Afinal todos temos direito às nossas opiniões e não devemos ser gozados por isso.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Sou avesso a esse tipo de mudanças. A nossa língua tem vestígios de patriarcalismo? Pois tem, como tantas outras.
> 
> Vale a pena investir tempo em tentar purgá-la desses "defeitos"? Em minha opinião, não, e francamente parece-me uma diversão das reais desigualdades entre os sexos contra as quais vale a pena lutar.
> 
> Dito isto, acho que cada um é livre de falar como entende. Se quiser promover essas inovações, a ver se pegam, não serei eu a incomodá-la por isso.
> 
> Nota pedante: a palavra _man_, em germânico antigo, tanto servia para homens como para mulheres. Queria originalmente dizer "pessoa", e não "homem"; aliás como _homo_ em latim.


 Concordo em *gênero*, número e grau. (sem nenhuma conotação "machista")


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Quando li este tópico, imaginei que iria ler resposta de falantes de outras linguas e de outras culturas.

O assunto está polémico como eu gosto.


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Acho que não entendeu aonde eu queria chegar, mas (para ser de novo pedante) o que acabou de escrever não é de todo verdade. Na sociedade romana, por exemplo, ser uma mulher livre era bem diferente, juridicamente, de ser um escravo. Não que fosse igual a ser homem, mas também não devemos exagerar.


 

Acho que também não leu a História das Mulheres. A História é escrita pelos homens. Um exemplo flagrante em Portugal é o papel das mulheres na queda da monarquia e nenhum historador menciona o papel delas.

Claro que não devemos exagerar, porque se exageramos somos feministas emperdenidas ou histéricas.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> A História é escrita pelos homens. Um exemplo flagrante em Portugal é o papel das mulheres na queda da monarquia e nenhum historador menciona o papel delas.


Não nego nada disso. Aí está uma injustiça contra a qual vale a pena lutar: a visão machista da história.
Mas, em minha opinião, o facto de a palavra "senhores" poder incluir algumas "senhoras" não está no mesmo patamar de injustiça.


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Não nego nada disso. Aí está uma injustiça contra a qual vale a pena lutar: a visão machista da história.
> Mas, em minha opinião, o facto de a palavra "senhores" poder incluir algumas "senhoras" não está no mesmo patamar de injustiça.


 

Isso é apenas uma forma preciosista de ver as coisas. Vários pensadores portugueses e sociólogos têm definido este comportamento: o assunto nunca é importante o suficiente, há sempre coisas mais importantes a decidir. Depois... não se decide nada.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Isso é apenas uma forma preciosista de ver as coisas.


Curioso... É exactamente isso que eu acho dessas iniciativas para depurar a linguagem. 

Não pode dizer que nunca se faz nada. Compare a situação actual das mulheres com a que tinham há trinta ou cinquenta anos. Penso que concordará que de um modo geral as coisas mudaram para melhor. Foi purificando a linguagem que se conseguiu isso?


----------



## jazyk

> Foi sempre assim, mas há muito tempo que se pugna para que não seja assim.
> Gostaria de receber uma carta "Exma Senhora"? Eu não me sinto incluída no Exmo Senhor.


Mas eu se fosse você, reagiria dessa mesma forma, especialmente porque não há nenhum masculino plural aqui.


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Mas eu se fosse você, reagiria dessa mesma forma, especialmente porque não há nenhum masculino plural aqui.


 

Jazyk, o mesmo vale para Exmo(s) Senhor(es) não é inclusivo das mulheres ou do género feminino.


----------



## jazyk

Ah, não, aí já discordo (e veja que você fugiu do tema que você mesma propôs) mas vou deixar a minha opinião para o final.


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Ah, não, aí já discordo (e veja que você fugiu do tema que você mesma propôs) mas vou deixar a minha opinião para o final.


 

Jazyk, talvez seja melhor definir o que entende por masculino plural, quer fazer o favor?


----------



## jazyk

Acho que você deveria fazer isso, já que foi você que lançou o debate. Mas, já que pergunta, masculino plural para mim é muita coisa, menos isto:



> Foi sempre assim, mas há muito tempo que se pugna para que não seja assim.
> Gostaria de receber uma carta "Exma Senhora"? Eu não me sinto incluída no *Exmo Senhor.*


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Acho que você deveria fazer isso, já que foi você que lançou o debate. Mas, já que pergunta, masculino plural para mim é muita coisa, menos isto:


 

Eu penso que deveria ser você a fazer o reparo Jazyk, até porque sabe esta questão não se colocou hoje e agora de geração espontânea. Por outro lado, como já me referiu eu sou "ignorante nos factos das línguas". Então talvez seja melhor que seja você definir e não uma ignorante.


----------



## jazyk

Desisto, mas sempre achei que singular e plural fosse a mesma coisa, tanto aqui quanto do outro lado do Atlântico, e fosse algo que qualquer um enxergaria sem muita dificuldade.


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Desisto, mas sempre achei que singular e plural fosse a mesma coisa, tanto aqui quanto do outro lado do Atlântico, e fosse algo que qualquer um enxergaria sem muita dificuldade.


 

Pelos vistos não. Nem deste lado, nem desse lado do Atlântico. Existe sim uma pluralidade de opiniões que devem ser respeitadas. 
Por exemplo ... aqui vai uma opinião do seu lado do Atlântico.

Boa noite a todos e a todas (apesar de neste thread o masculino ser de facto a norma).

Até amanhã


----------



## Brabol

No Brasil é normal designar profissões por genero (engenheiro, engenheira; contador, contadora; médico, médica, etc.) Já países hispano-parlantes usam a profissão no masculino e diferenciam no artigo: la ingeniero, la médico; com algumas exceções: la profesora, el profesor...


----------



## Lusitania

Brabol said:


> No Brasil é normal designar profissões por genero (engenheiro, engenheira; contador, contadora; médico, médica, etc.) Já países hispano-parlantes usam a profissão no masculino e diferenciam no artigo: la ingeniero, la médico; com algumas exceções: la profesora, el profesor...


 

Aqui já é regra, por exemplo na colocação de anúncios colocar M/F e colocar ambos os géneros, se bem que nem sempre sai como devia.

É uma questão básica, se estamos todos aqui nestes fóruns é porque é importante comunicar e nesse sentido deverá ser respeitado o género.

Quando em Portugal foi instaurado o Estado Novo, as mulheres passaram a ser referidas pelo nome do marido: Sr.ª João Silva, Sr.ª Joaquim Santos. As mulheres foram basicamente tornadas invisíveis. E isto ocorreu em muitos países.

Lamentavelmente, ainda existem mentes que pensam que somos a costela de Adão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Lusitania, 

Se eu entendi bem, o Jazyk quis dizer que você começou a falar de plurais masculinos e, sem perceber, passou à questão dos pronomes de tratamento. Nesse caso, dos pronomes de tratamento, eu entendo a sua irritação. Aliás, no banco onde eu trabalho é proibido enviar correspondências dessa forma, digamos, massificada. O banco usa informações cadastrais para adaptar as cartas ao gênero _dos clientes_.

No que diz respeito ao uso do gênero masculino para se referir à coletividade, eu sinceramente nunca tinha notado isso antes de você tocar no assunto, nem tampouco tinha ouvido alguém levantar essa questão. Em inglês é comum ouvir aquele *he or she*, que hoje em dia vem sendo substituído por *they*. "If someone disagrees, they should say so" ( zero para o quesito criatividade nesta frase )...o que me faz, como você, cair na questão dos pronomes _bem, confesso que ainda não entendi bem do que estamos falando...Mas vamos lá: como você melhoraria esta frase, "os alunos formandos puderam trazer convidados à festa, mas uma porção deles veio desacompanhada"? O que você acha de "os alunos e alunas formandos(as) (aqui a gramática permite fazer a opção do gênero, mas alguém ia sair "perdendo") puderam trazer convidados e convidadas à festa, mas uma porção deles e delas (aceito sugestões) veio desacompanhada"? Bem, na verdade me soou exdrúxulo, estrambótico e escalafobético, como diria minha ex-professora de literatura.

Bem, enfim...permita-me discordar de você aqui, Lusitania, quanto à necessidade dessas revisões purificadoras da língua, para expurgá-la de supostos traços de sexismo. Eu sou mais do que favorável a mudanças, claro, mas desde que naturais, e não na forma do "politicamente correto" à moda americana. Até porque, se a mudança não for espontânea, mas imposta de cima para baixo, por assim dizer, ela fatalmente ficará restrita a certos grupos, que serão imediatamente rotulados _o que não é bom para a causa.

Eu recomendaria um pouco de cinismo e paciência. Todos nós já sabemos que as mulheres são mais inteligentes, mais lindas, mais sensíveis, e têm aquela incrível capacidade de ser ao mesmo tempo flexíveis e resistentes _enfim, todo mundo sabe que as mulheres estão tomando o que é seu e que isso é irreversível e maravilhoso. Logo elas estarão nas mesmas posições hoje ocupadas majoritariamente por homens, e não só com a mesma competência, mas com muito mais charme também. Tudo caminha para que isso aconteça mais rápido do que nós imaginamos. E não se trata de subestimar a relevância do assunto até que todos se esqueçam e ele permaneça irresolvido, como você disse que sempre ocorre, porque, na verdade, quando as mulheres estiverem onde merecem estar, esse assunto não representará mais o menor problema.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Lusitania said:


> Quando em Portugal foi instaurado o Estado Novo, as mulheres passaram a ser referidas pelo nome do marido: Sr.ª João Silva, Sr.ª Joaquim Santos. As mulheres foram basicamente tornadas invisíveis. E isto ocorreu em muitos países.
> 
> Lamentavelmente, ainda existem mentes que pensam que somos a costela de Adão.



No Equador, onde morei por alguns anos, achei esquisito quando percebi que quando uma mulher se casava (casa), era (é) muito comum, além de mudar de sobrenome (adotar o do marido), passar a ser chamada "de". Por exemplo: antes de se casar, Maria, se chamava Maria Oliveira Silva. Casou-se com Eduardo Fonseca. Depois de casada, a Maria passa ser chamada de Maria Oliveira *de* Fonseca. Para mim, dava a impressão de posse. Se ela ficava viúva, então seria "Viúva *de *Fonseca"
Esquisito para nós, não ? (bem, pelo menos para mim era (é)).


----------



## Brabol

Ricardo Tavares said:


> No Equador, onde morei por alguns anos, achei esquisito quando percebi que quando uma mulher se casava (casa), era (é) muito comum, além de mudar de sobrenome (adotar o do marido), passar a ser chamada "de". Por exemplo: antes de se casar, Maria, se chamava Maria Oliveira Silva. Casou-se com Eduardo Fonseca. Depois de casada, a Maria passa ser chamada de Maria Oliveira *de* Fonseca. Para mim, dava a impressão de posse. Se ela ficava viúva, então seria "Viúva *de *Fonseca"
> Esquisito para nós, não ? (bem, pelo menos para mim era (é)).


 
Sem dúvida havia um sentido de posse. E no Brasil não era diferente, e a prática - embora atenuada pois hoje a mulher pode optar - continua a ser praticada. Vejamos: a srta. Fulana de Tal que se casa com o Sr. Beltrano de Outrem passa a ser oficialmente conhecida como Sra. Fulana de Outrem ou Sra. Fulana Outrem. A diferença hoje, como disse, é que ela pode optar - e a ENORME maioria muda de nome.

Uma curiosidade: nos países hispano americanos, no exemplo do Ricardo acima, a viúva passava a assinar Maria Oliveira vda. de Fonseca.


----------



## Lusitania

Macunaíma said:


> Lusitania,
> 
> Se eu entendi bem, o Jazyk quis dizer que você começou a falar de plurais masculinos e, sem perceber, passou à questão dos pronomes de tratamento. Nesse caso, dos pronomes de tratamento, eu entendo a sua irritação. Aliás, no banco onde eu trabalho é proibido enviar correspondências dessa forma, digamos, massificada. O banco usa informações cadastrais para adaptar as cartas ao gênero _dos clientes_.


 

Em qualquer instituição em Portugal tenta-se personalizar ao máximo a correspondência e também adaptar ao género, são consideradas boas práticas e o Estado Português concede prémios a Empresas que apresentem melhores práticas neste sentido.




> No que diz respeito ao uso do gênero masculino para se referir à coletividade, eu sinceramente nunca tinha notado isso antes de você tocar no assunto, nem tampouco tinha ouvido alguém levantar essa questão. Em inglês é comum ouvir aquele *he or she*, que hoje em dia vem sendo substituído por *they*. "If someone disagrees, they should say so" ( zero para o quesito criatividade nesta frase )...o que me faz, como você, cair na questão dos pronomes _bem, confesso que ainda não entendi bem do que estamos falando...


 
Vai ao cultural foruns porque eu coloquei lá a questão e as pessoas estão a responder e talvez aí dê para perceber melhor.

Isto vem de trás, deixei aqui um link com um estudo brasileiro que efectivamente em poucas páginas explica praticamente toda a questão.
A comunicação é tudo. A linguagem não tem comtemplado o género feminino e inclui tudo no mesmo pacote.

A Declaração Universal dos Direitos do Homem passou a designar-se Declaração Universal dos Direitos Humanos, alguém deu pela mudança?
(Bom, não sei como será no Brasil, mas atendendo aos excelentes estudos de género por aí duvido que continue como anteriormente)
São pequenas coisas, mas fazem diferença.



> Mas vamos lá: como você melhoraria esta frase, "os alunos formandos puderam trazer convidados à festa, mas uma porção deles veio desacompanhada"? O que você acha de "os alunos e alunas formandos(as) (aqui a gramática permite fazer a opção do gênero, mas alguém ia sair "perdendo") puderam trazer convidados e convidadas à festa, mas uma porção deles e delas (aceito sugestões) veio desacompanhada"? Bem, na verdade me soou exdrúxulo, estrambótico e escalafobético, como diria minha ex-professora de literatura.


 
Nós aqui fazemos a distinção entre alunos (educação formal) e formandos (educação não formal). Assim a frase seria "Os alunos e as alunas (ou as formandas e os formandos) puderam trazer convidados e convidadas à festa, apesar de parte ter chegado sem acompanhante"
É uma questão de hábito não me parece nada do outro mundo, aliás hoje em dia, se fizesse uma candidatura a projectos da UE e não o fizesse "keeping a gender perspective" era chumbada na primeira fase.



> Bem, enfim...permita-me discordar de você aqui, Lusitania, quanto à necessidade dessas revisões purificadoras da língua, para expurgá-la de supostos traços de sexismo. Eu sou mais do que favorável a mudanças, claro, mas desde que naturais, e não na forma do "politicamente correto" à moda americana. Até porque, se a mudança não for espontânea, mas imposta de cima para baixo, por assim dizer, ela fatalmente ficará restrita a certos grupos, que serão imediatamente rotulados _o que não é bom para a causa.


 
"Politicamente correcto" é uma expressão da Administração Reagan quando as mulheres americanas se recusaram a ficar em casa. Está em "Backlash" de Susan Faludi que foi traduzido no Brasil já há muito tempo e explica bem estas coisas.



> Eu recomendaria um pouco de cinismo e paciência. Todos nós já sabemos que as mulheres são mais inteligentes, mais lindas, mais sensíveis, e têm aquela incrível capacidade de ser ao mesmo tempo flexíveis e resistentes _enfim, todo mundo sabe que as mulheres estão tomando o que é seu e que isso é irreversível e maravilhoso. Logo elas estarão nas mesmas posições hoje ocupadas majoritariamente por homens, e não só com a mesma competência, mas com muito mais charme também. Tudo caminha para que isso aconteça mais rápido do que nós imaginamos. E não se trata de subestimar a relevância do assunto até que todos se esqueçam e ele permaneça irresolvido, como você disse que sempre ocorre, porque, na verdade, quando as mulheres estiverem onde merecem estar, esse assunto não representará mais o menor problema


 
Não me agrada o cinismo e lamento mas paciência tenho já demais. 
De facto, Portugal é o país da UE em que existe a maior taxa de actividade feminina, menos diferença salarial entre homens e mulheres por isso mesmo, porque trabalhamos mais, acabamos os estudos mais depressa, com melhores resultados, somos 60% das licenciadas e dos países da Europa onde há mais mulheres cientistas. Hoje um Juiz disse-me que na magistratura concorrem 80% de mulheres e que até agora tentavam manter o equilibrio de género colocando homens menos competentes à frente de mulheres muito mais competentes, mas que actualmente a competência das mulheres é de tal ordem superior que já não é possível fazer isso.
No entanto, vivemos com os homens europeus que menos partilham as tarefas em casa. Paciência com machismos e sexismos. Não obrigada.

Não podemos falar em sociedades inclusivas enquanto as mulheres continuarem a ser a costela do homem.

Obrigada Macu, estava já a ficar muito decepcionada com os homens deste fórum e também com o habitual silêncio de algumas mulheres.


----------



## Brabol

Lusitania said:


> Não podemos falar em sociedades inclusivas enquanto as mulheres continuarem a ser a costela do homem.quote]
> 
> Pois a impressão que tenho é que as mulheres já viraram o jogo na grande maioria dos países onde a cultura superou a força. E nos demais, é uma questão de tempo. Por isso, Lusitania, calma! Hoje você pertence ao gênero dominante. Eu é que deveria estar lançando o grito aos céus...


----------



## Vanda

Pessoal, peço que agora continuem a discutir aqui, neste tópico, sobre masculino plural. Qualquer coisa sobre linguagem sexista, a favor ou contra, por favor dirijam-se ao tópico no fórum cultural que é o lugar onde pertence este tipo de discussão. 

A Moderadora


----------

